# scottish widows



## martindt1606 (Dec 5, 2010)

may not be a "joke" but extremely funny:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-11922246


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

oh wow how bad , the guttering came off my neighbours place on thursday and her son narrowely escaped getting squashed


----------

